# subacute fracture



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 2, 2014)

Hello all,

Can someone clear up for me subacute fracture Dx coding (acute on chronic fracture) of the scaphoid....

814.01 only or 814.01 and 733.19

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## coderguy1939 (May 30, 2014)

The definition in ICD-9 for 733.1x is a fracture due to bone structure weakening by pathological processes (eg, osteoporosis, neoplasms and osteomalacia).  So if your chronic fracture is the result of a pathological process, I'd say that the 733.1x codes would apply.  If the chronic fracture was the result of an acute injury and has not healed/mended, I'd say you were looking at 733.82 non-union of fracture.  Having said that, I don't know if this is the answer to subacute fracture coding.

Just an addition to the above, the definition in Dorland's for subacute is: Somewhat acute; between acute and chronic.


----------

